# New Venture



## ExSawadee (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,

At the end of this month we are looking to complete the final signing on a house near Torricella Peligna and intend to move here immediately after.

It will be great to get in touch with people already living here and learn about the delights of Abruzzo.

We have some work to do on the property and wonder if anyone can please recommend a good reliable Joiner as we are planning to install some built-in wardrobes. We are also thinking about re-installing a fireplace as the previous owners removed one that was there. Again does anybody know of any good local builder who could undertake this job.



Thanks for your replies and look forward to getting to know you.
Cheers
Ian & Linda


----------

